# Roof felt got wet



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

On a non heated structure steps like ventilation and underlayments are added protection rather than needed protection.

If the felt was fastened prior to getting wet than it should stretch back out and lay flat once it's exposed to the sun.
If it don't than simply replace the pieces that remain wrinkled, not that it would hurt/damage anything not to but because the wrinkles will show through the shingles.


----------



## Hermmona (Jan 6, 2010)

OK, thanks! I'll give it a shot!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

All I can add is if do any patches be sure to tuck the top of the patch under the felt above and not just a new piece over the top.


----------

